# Recent samba35 change makes winbindd mandatory?



## Terry_Kennedy (Apr 11, 2012)

I've been using the net/samba35 port for some time. I have not been using winbindd, as the line 
	
	



```
samba_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf only started smbd and nmbd and I have no need for winbindd in my environment.

It looks like revision 1.2 of /usr/ports/net/samba35/files/samba.in (which didn't bump PORTVERSION, so went un-noticed until now) breaks this configuration. Attempting to restart samba35 produces:


```
(0:34) host:/tmp# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/samba restart
Cannot 'restart' samba. Set winbindd_enable to YES in /etc/rc.conf or use 'onerestart' instead of 'restart'.
```

I tried changing 
	
	



```
samba_enable="YES"
```
 to 
	
	



```
nmbd_enable="YES"
smbd_enable="YES"
```
 which did not help. Nor did adding 
	
	



```
winbindd_enable="NO"
```

Is this intentional?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Apr 13, 2012)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> Is this intentional?


Nope, it wasn't. I've been in communication with dougb@, who committed fixes for this to  net/samba34, net/samba35, and net/samba36 a little less than 2 hours ago. The change also bumps PORTREVISION, so your samba port will be rebuilt / reinstalled the next time you do a [cmd=""]portupgrade[/cmd].

Thanks to dougb@ for his quick response and correction of the issue!

CVS log of the change (for net/samba35) here.


----------

